# Ulster bank look to be in real trouble over trackers!



## corktim (29 Apr 2016)

This makes interesting reading 

http://www.independent.ie/business/...tomers-losing-tracker-mortgages-34670877.html


----------



## Steven Barrett (29 Apr 2016)

Action 8-10 years ago and the Central Bank are only taking action now?!! What about all those people who have been trying to fight an organisation with huge resources during that time? 

Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## corktim (29 Apr 2016)

It's a disgrace. Ulster Bank help for what matters, yeah right!


----------



## Miakk (29 Apr 2016)

RTE have it too. 
http://www.rte.ie/news/business/2016/0429/785041-ulster-bank-results/
Perhaps there will be some justice/relief for those affected- including former First Active customers like myself


----------



## corktim (29 Apr 2016)

Mick im also a FA customer. UB have stonewalled me for over 2 yrs.

I hope the have to give a grovelling apology like PTSB had to do.


----------



## roncondon (29 Apr 2016)

Grovelling apologies aren't worth much when they are still fighting tooth and nail on the rates issue and the pathetic levels of compensation they are giving people whose lives they have so seriously affected.

Hope the central bank ,fso or courts eventually grow a pair and make all these banks put their money where their hollow apologies are.


----------



## Miakk (29 Apr 2016)

A grovelling apology + compensation + tracker back!

The FSO has a lot to answer for too (although at least the new boss seems to have started making big changes)


----------



## Zanna1 (14 Jul 2016)

Does anyone know what cases the Central Bank will look at, the FSO sided with UB and I am wondering is there any way I can get the Central Bank to look at my file in the hope of reinstating the tracker rate? Thanks in advance.


----------



## peteb (14 Jul 2016)

It depends as to why the FSO sided with UB.  They must have had some reason for the determination.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jul 2016)

The Central Bank has told the lenders to look at all FSO cases, whether the FSO upheld the complaints or rejected them.

Your case will be reviewed.

If UB sticks with its decision, then you can make a complaint to the Ombudsman that the review was flawed.

Brendan


----------



## Zanna1 (14 Jul 2016)

Thanks Brendan that is great news to hear, but I don't follow exactly what you mean, as regards "if UB sticks with its decision, then you can make a complaint to the Ombudsman that that decision was flawed" , because the Ombudsman rejected my claim in August 2013?...apologies if I am missing something here.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jul 2016)

Poor wording by me. You can't appeal an FSO decision except to the High Court. But you can complain about the review. So, in effect, you are getting a second shot.

Brendan


----------



## Zanna1 (14 Jul 2016)

Ok thanks a million Brendan, in order to complain about the review, would I need to put something in writing to the Central Bank. I imagine I will not receive any correspondence whatsoever unless the rejection is actually reversed ? Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## rodger (14 Jul 2016)

You should confirm with UB your case is being reviewed.

Then UB will make a decision in the next 12 months or so.

If it's negative you can always appeal to the ombudsman.

That's what Brendan is saying.


----------



## Zanna1 (15 Jul 2016)

Thanks Rodger, I really appreciate all this advice.


----------

